# Quần áo trẻ sơ sinh nên chọn chất liệu nào?



## thuhoai (2/4/18)

Bên cạnh việc chọn được mẫu thiết kế bắt mắt thì yếu tố tiên quyết để biết mẹ có tinh tế hay không trong việc chọn mua đồ cho trẻ sơ sinh đó chính là chất liệu của sợi vải đó các mẹ.



​
*Cotton*
Vải cotton là sợi vải được tổng hợp từ nguyên liệu chính là sợi bông do cây bông vải cung cấp, cùng nhiều nguyên liệu khác kết hợp lại. Vải cotton có sự mềm mại tự nhiên với độ thấm hút rất tốt, mang lại cảm giác khô thoáng, thoải mái thường được dùng phổ biến cho quần áo trẻ sơ sinh.



​
Tùy thuộc vào công thức của từng nhà sản xuất mà vải cotton sẽ được pha trộn cùng các loại vải khác nhau như Flanel, vải màn, batik...Như vậy, Khi đi mua hàng các mẹ nên kiểm tra thật kĩ càng nhãn mác sản phẩm để biết được thành phần chất liệu vải cho bé có phải là 100% cotton hay không

*Lụa*
Ngoài việc mang lại sự mềm mại thì lụa cũng đem đến sự thoáng mát và vô dùng dịu nhẹ cho làn da mỏng manh của trẻ. Ngoài ra, lụa là loại chất liệu tự nhiên kháng khuẩn, giúp chống nấm mốc và không thu hút bụi. Đây cũng là chất liệu vải mà mẹ có thể tin tưởng sử dụng cho bé.



​
*Vải sợi tre*
Tích hợp được những ưu điểm vượt trội của cotton và lụa, vải sợi tre là loại vải thích hợp nhất để tạo ra quần áo cho trẻ sơ sinh. Với tính năng chống khuẩn an toàn và thoáng mát, vải sợi tre giúp quần áo bé ngăn chặn được những kích ứng từ bên ngoài môi trường, tác động từ khí hậu..gây dị ứng trên da cũng như điều hòa thân nhiệt bình thường cho trẻ. Việc hỗ trợ duy trì thân nhiệt cho bé yêu là vô cùng quan trọng, đặc biệt tại khu vực khí hậu nóng ẩm như Việt Nam hiện nay.



​
*Giặt quần áo trẻ sơ sinh đúng cách*
Dù mẹ có chọn chất liệu nào thì việc quan trọng nhất cần phải lưu ý kĩ đó là cách bảo quản và giặt quần áo cho trẻ đúng cách  nhằm đảm bảo độ bền cho quần áo của bé

Một lưu ý quan trọng là mẹ nên giặt quần áo của bé tay và giặt riêng với quần áo của bố mẹ. Trong trường hợp mẹ không có thời gian để giặt quần áo bé bằng tay thì hãy sử dụng máy giặt với chế độ giặt nhẹ trên máy, để đảm bảo độ bền chất liệu vải cũng như giữ cho quần áo bé đẹp lâu.

Vắt quần áo cho bé thật nhẹ nhàng, đảm bảo chất liệu vảo được bền, không bị xơ rách.

Ngoài ra mẹ nên sử dụng một số loại nước xả vải được các chuyên gia nhi khuên dùng để tạo độ mềm cho quần áo bé và mang lại hương thơm dễ dịu cho con.

Và cuối cùng mẹ nên nhớ, sau khi mua quần áo mới cho bé mẹ phải giặt sạch sẽ, phơi dưới ánh nắng nhẹ đảm bảo giữ vệ sinh tốt nhất, đảm bảo sức khỏe cho bé yêu của mình.

Mẹ nào cũng mong muốn mang lại cho con mình sự thoải mái và dễ chịu nhất khi mặc đồ, chính vì vậy mẹ nên ưu tiên nhiều hơn trong việc chọn chất liệu vải cho con trong thời gian mới ra khỏi bụng mẹ nhé!


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (23/12/21)

Vải cotton là sợi vải được tổng hợp từ nguyên liệu chính là sợi bông do cây bông vải cung cấp, cùng nhiều nguyên liệu khác kết hợp lại.


----------

